# High flow convert



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I have a 2012 S750 with standard flow. What's involved in converting it to a high-flow system. Is it just getting the new pump in the high- flow version ?
Thanks, Tom


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If it didn't come with high flow you can't put one on WITHOUT spending boocoo bucks. Not worth it


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieselss;1870606 said:


> If it didn't come with high flow you can't put one on WITHOUT spending boocoo bucks. Not worth it


Just like two speed. Just cheaper and much easier to buy one with high flow and two speed then it is to add it.


----------



## hellion (Aug 8, 2011)

concreteguy;1870532 said:


> I have a 2012 S750 with standard flow. What's involved in converting it to a high-flow system. Is it just getting the new pump in the high- flow version ?
> Thanks, Tom


I checked into high flow upgrade on a new S650 around June this year and the Bobcat dealer quoted around $2700 parts and shop labor


----------



## concreteguy (Nov 10, 2006)

I think if that's the case, it would be worth it. Trying to find a machine with all options would be tough
Thanks, Tom


----------

